# Opinions on DePaolo Excel supplement?



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Bumping up


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'd have to try it and see if it does any good or not
Why are you using the U-Gard?
Is it a long term thing because your horse is on Bute or something similar?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Mainly due to that at the current barn he's at the horses don't have access to hay 24/7 (luckily the BO is buying slow feeders soon). Also, I've had to treat him for ulcers in the past, so I like to keep him on a supplement to buffer his system.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been using his products for almost a year now. I also use the essential multi vitamin. His product is not synthetic. He is a regular vet and a holistic vet and very knowledgeable. Highly recommend his products. He is all about the horses best interests.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input, churumbeque! 

I emailed him prior to posting this thread just to get some more information on Excel before deciding I was really interested in trying it, and I could tell that he really does care about the horses. 
He not only answered some questions I had, but he also asked me about my horse's feed schedule, he wanted to review the ingredient list for my horse's grain, how often my horse is out on pasture, and made recommendations to me. I really felt like I was communicating with my horse's usual vet.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You might be better using the one that's just a buffer if you only want it as a preventative given daily. The U-Gard is very good for treating ulcers but its an antacid as well as a buffer and horses do need acid for digestion


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, jaydee, I appreciate it! =)
That's a good point about the Ugard.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks to those who have already posted. 

I just want to bump it up one more time to see if anyone else has an opinion on it.
I am definitely leaning towards switching to the Excel though.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This is the first I have read about the product.

I am one of the folks on this forum that combines holistic with traditional medicine.

I would be interested in your updates

That said, between my two horses, I can say I would only freely use it on one.

The insulin resistant horse is on a prescription herb to control his insulin. I can only get it thru my vet. I would not start him on another herbal product without consulting with my vet.

Mixing herbs can be as dangerous as mixing drugs

Anyway, please update if your order, and your horse has been on it for awhile


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a good point, walkinthewalk.
I was able to hunt down some more reviews of Excel, and all the ones I've seen are positive reviews, so that's promising.

Your post made me start thinking, though, if I do buy the Excel should I introduce it slowly and wean him off the Ugard at the same time?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, and I'll be sure to update if he does go on it!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure about the weaning off but please post back on this thread if you do decide to use the new product as either way I'd be very interested to know the results


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I've decided I am going to switch him to Excel, so I'll be sure to post updates  I'm excited to start him on it!

He has about 3 weeks worth of Ugard left, so I'll probably order Excel in the next 2 weeks, and then we'll go from there!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have never used U-Guard so I'm also not sure whether there should be a weaning process.

Keep us updated


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

My friend just used DePaolo for a hair analysis and he made her specifically mixed supplements for her mare. That change has been incredible, she's such a great horse. The hair analysis showed very high heavy metal toxicity and he made her a supplement to detox her. He seemed very nice through the whole process


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Aharlov- I read about the hair analysis on his website, and it does sound very interesting!  I would love to try it on my gelding someday.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I ordered Excel, and it came today!  
He still has some U-Gard to go through, so it will still be about 5 days to a week before he's on Excel. I'm excited to start it on him soon! :loveshower: 

I'll post an update after he's been on it for a couple weeks 

:runninghorse2:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Update*

Hey guys!

I didn't forget about this thread, but I wanted to have my gelding on Excel for a couple months before updating.

I am very pleased with the supplement! It has worked awesome for my boy! Plus, it is very cost effective- for about $70, I have around a 100 day supply. I would highly recommend it.

The only negative thing I've found with Excel is the smell. It smells...interesting. I can't even describe it other than I guess it's kind of like a weird, minty smell. Even the BO can't quite put her finger on what exactly it smells like, lol. 
Due to the smell, we have to put a little water on my horse's feed so the supplement sticks to it, or else he'll avoid eating it. He is somewhat picky, though, so it could just be him.

Overall, I really like Excel, and would definitely recommend it!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I didn't forget about this thread, but I wanted to have my gelding on Excel for a couple months before updating.
> 
> ...


i have a very good sense of smell and haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. I use soaked hay pellets to administer excel and essentials along with the detox I am using after a hair analysis. My horse improved miraculously after starting the detox for heavy metals.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

churumbeque said:


> i have a very good sense of smell and haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. I use soaked hay pellets to administer excel and essentials along with the detox I am using after a hair analysis. My horse improved miraculously after starting the detox for heavy metals.



Maybe it's just the batch I got then because it definitely has a distinct smell, lol!

That's great to hear about the hair analysis! I have heard that it works awesome for most horses. The hair analysis would've been my next step if Excel would not have done the trick for my horse.


----------

